# Banbury & District Diabetes UK Group Launch Event 22/2/17



## Darryl Timmins (Feb 2, 2017)

*Launch Event
*
Only 7 days to go people

Wednesday 22nd February 2017 @ 7:45-9:30pm
Hanwell Fields Community Centre, Rotary Way, Banbury

Come and meet the committee

We will also be holding a Q & A Session with experts from OCDEM.

*Q & A Panel Members*
Garry Tan, Consultant in Diabetes
Perdy van den Berg, Diabetes Specialist Nurse
Jodie Buckingham, Diabetes Specialist Podiatrist
Nick Merry, Diabetes Specialist Podiatrist
Nirvana Job  Diabetes Specialist Dietitian

** Parking & Disabled Access is available*

_*"In supporting us, we hope to be able to support you"*_


----------



## grovesy (Feb 2, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Robin (Feb 2, 2017)

I'll try and get along to that, if possible. It's a bit of a cross country trek on a dark night, but I'd be very interested in the question and answer session, as I got discharged back from the OCDEM to my GP a few years ago, and feel a bit 'out of the loop' with current thinking.


----------



## Darryl Timmins (Feb 2, 2017)

Robin said:


> I'll try and get along to that, if possible. It's a bit of a cross country trek on a dark night, but I'd be very interested in the question and answer session, as I got discharged back from the OCDEM to my GP a few years ago, and feel a bit 'out of the loop' with current thinking.



If not join our Facebook group and post any questions you would like asked online and I will pose the question to the specialist. Once the session has concluded all question will be placed on our web site and Facebook page

Banbury & District Diabetes UK Group
or website http://banbury.diabetesukgroup.org/


----------



## Darryl Timmins (Feb 2, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Welcome.



Thank you very much


----------



## Northerner (Feb 2, 2017)

Hope things go well and you get a good turnout Darryl


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 2, 2017)

Dietitian's got a cool name - Nirvana Job.

Good luck with the event Darryl.


----------



## Darryl Timmins (Feb 2, 2017)

I'm trying to find the hidden diabetics and also people who want to join a group where we can discuss current issues, development and care. I was in denial for the first 10 years, boy I am now suffering and trying to make it right. Experince counts far more than theory In my opinion.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 2, 2017)

Absolutely does Darryl - and good for you tackling it head on and now wanting to try and get through to others.  Off my radar, where I live, but I wish you every success with the Group.


----------



## Robin (Feb 23, 2017)

I attended this meeting last night, and very good it was, too. 
There was a panel of experts, including a consultant from the Churchill hospital and specialist DSNs, podiatrists, etc. It was really useful to find out what exists in our area. The thing that came out of it was that there are all these facilities available in Oxfordshire, but unless people know they exist, they can't insist on being referred, (and GPs don't always refer people to them either soon enough or at all.) I tend to feel frustrated because my Practice Nurse, ( I see her for all my diabetic care) doesn't know an awful lot about Type 1, and freely admits it. But I'd no idea she could ring up the Oxford diabetic centre with questions, and speak to a specialist DSN there, and that they would see me if it seemed appropriate. (There were several others at the meeting who obviously share the same frustrations.)

Oh, and I happened to walk in at the same time as a woman who'd been diagnosed Type 1 at the age of 48. There are a lot of us about!


----------



## grovesy (Feb 23, 2017)

Robin said:


> I attended this meeting last night, and very good it was, too.
> There was a panel of experts, including a consultant from the Churchill hospital and specialist DSNs, podiatrists, etc. It was really useful to find out what exists in our area. The thing that came out of it was that there are all these facilities available in Oxfordshire, but unless people know they exist, they can't insist on being referred, (and GPs don't always refer people to them either soon enough or at all.) I tend to feel frustrated because my Practice Nurse, ( I see her for all my diabetic care) doesn't know an awful lot about Type 1, and freely admits it. But I'd no idea she could ring up the Oxford diabetic centre with questions, and speak to a specialist DSN there, and that they would see me if it seemed appropriate. (There were several others at the meeting who obviously share the same frustrations.)
> 
> Oh, and I happened to walk in at the same time as a woman who'd been diagnosed Type 1 at the age of 48. There are a lot of us about!


It makes sense to me that they would be able to contact the hospital team for advice.


----------



## Robin (Feb 23, 2017)

grovesy said:


> It makes sense to me that they would be able to contact the hospital team for advice.


Yes, me too, I just don't think my surgery nurse knows she can!


----------



## grovesy (Feb 23, 2017)

Robin said:


> Yes, me too, I just don't think my surgery nurse knows she can!


Oh.


----------

